# Going to see if I can post pics of my goatie girls.



## Newgoatmom (Mar 26, 2017)

I hope these are not to big or whatever.  It's been a very long time since I have done this. 

This is Anabelle and Eliza. I am absolutely in love with these precious girls!


----------



## animalmom (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh, those are lovely girls!  Thanks so much for the pictures.  Feel free to share more at any time.


----------



## Newgoatmom (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you.  They definitely melt me.   Is there a better place for pics?  I looked around and didn't see a place dedicated to just pics so I posted here,  but I wasn't sure.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautiful girls!  You can create a farm journal and share them there as well


----------



## Alibo (Mar 28, 2017)

So precious!


----------



## Newgoatmom (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you guys.  When they get old enough to breed and I have babies I will probably go insane posting pictures!  Lol


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 28, 2017)

All the more reason to start a journal NOW so you have that "historical" perspective... Just go here: https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/members-backyardherds-journals.18/     Top right select "Post New Thread",  the thread title must start with your screen name, followed by whatever you'd like the journal title to be. Start off typing and add some pics then post! I'll follow along with you


----------



## Newgoatmom (Mar 30, 2017)

I may end up doing that,  Latestarter. I will definitely check it out.


----------

